# Family vacation in Maine?



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi,

I am considering taking my family to Maine this summer.

Most of them like to hike but nothing too strenuous. The kids love to swim, and my wife enjoys beaches.

I am assuming that we would spend most of our time in Acadia. I am just starting to learn about the place, right now I know next to nothing.

One concern is that my wife gets a little restless if there is "nothing to do." We need to be able to hit a (cheap) restaurant now and then, as well as find other "activities" for the kids besides hiking and swimming. 

Thoughts, suggestions?

Thanks,

Fritz


----------



## pedxing (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Fritz: how old are the kids and how long will you be staying?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Fritz, plenty to do in Acadia and surrounding area. Bar Harbor. I have been traveling there the past few years in the Fall. Acadia has many easy hikes, It has a beach (water usually very cold though). You can even bike the many trails and even the one way road around the park. Bar Harbor has many restaraunts, and are pretty resonable in price. Depending on the age of your kids and time of year you are there. You can go whale watching, puffins, or even the hike across the bar when the tide is low. If you have time I usually go for two weeks and split mine between Acadia and Baxter park. Baxter is a few hours away but very nice and remote. Fishing, hiking, and lots of Moose sightings


----------



## Fritz (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks voodoo.

Ped, my children are boys 9, 9, and 17, and girls 12 and 13.  Not determined yet how long we will be there, I'll say 3 to 7 days. Not even sure if we'll be car-camping or renting a place....

In general, my concern is that they love to swim but the water may be too cold; and they like to hike but wouldn't want to do nothing but hike. Also, the eating-out will be minimal for us, because frankly I cannot afford it.

We can't bring 7 bikes, although I might just try to bring two or three, and rent a few more for a day or two.

It is very hard to keep seven people happy without going broke.


----------



## twigeater (Mar 19, 2002)

fritz, did you get my reply to your e-mail ?


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2002)

Fritz - There are some great images of the hiking around Acadia *HERE*. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2002)

*Not this year...*

I turns out we are not going to make it to Maine this year after all. I really appreciate the info, though.

We are instead going to Lake George, where I'll be able to take a day or two and do some Adirondack peaks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 4, 2002)

*ADK vacation*

Let us know if we can help there too.  Have some experience in region.


----------

